# It is 100% official!!



## am_hammy (Mar 14, 2015)

After an extra year and half of finishing up the last of my credits and the last two months of fighting my college to not try and screw me over, my degree has finally been conferred! I will officially get my diploma in the next 3-6 weeks :glee:

It's done. All of it. No more pressure. No more school unless I personally choose it, no more badgering and anxiety from my family.

I can officially say I have a BA in English

I'm so excited to move on from this particular chapter in my life. It's held me back in many ways and it was a huge contributor to my anxiety and I'm just so glad it's over!!!

I gotta get some pancakes now ^_____^


----------



## Deafmute (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## escorial (Mar 14, 2015)

onwards an upwards kidda


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 14, 2015)

I can't think of anyone who deserves it more. I see great things in your future, you clever goose... I'm proud of you!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats Hammy 

Gee Bruno she's getting her BA and all you give her is a stupid cake? Geez!

Here Hammy I thought of you. Have some pancakes.


----------



## Sonata (Mar 14, 2015)

​


----------



## Mistique (Mar 14, 2015)

Congratulations, this is amazing


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 14, 2015)

Parrrty time, who has some coins for the jukebox?


----------



## Schrody (Mar 14, 2015)

am_hammy 2.0 will be released in a 3-6 weeks. You can pre-order it here.


----------



## dither (Mar 14, 2015)

Nice one hammy.


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 14, 2015)

Congratulations!   Like any parent would ask, What's next for you?  

I give anyone credit who could go through the process of attaining a degree, if I had to chose between having my fingernails pulled out slowly one by one while listening to Rap music or school, I would not chose school.


With respect Wow!


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you so much everyone ^_^ The congrats are much appreciated and I'm glad I can share it with you all! 

The cake AND the pancakes look fabulous. I can already feel a sugar rush haha



Schrody said:


> am_hammy 2.0 will be released in a 3-6 weeks. You can pre-order it here.



[video=youtube;F-mjl63e0ms]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-mjl63e0ms[/video]



bazz cargo said:


> Parrrty time, who has some coins for the jukebox?



I basically have a fishbowl of coins haha



Plasticweld said:


> Congratulations!   Like any parent would ask, What's next for you?
> 
> I give anyone credit who could go through the process of attaining a degree, if I had to chose between having my fingernails pulled out slowly one by one while listening to Rap music or school, I would not chose school.
> 
> ...



Haha, thanks a lot Plasticweld! 

Not quite sure the direction I'm going to go in. I have a few different connections to try out. There's an opportunity for me to send my resume to Conde Nast (excuse my lack of accent marks baha) and my other friend works for Robert Half so I'm going to give my stuff to her as well and see where she can place me. I'd like to write, I just have limited experience as I've never done an internship in college. They never required it, but I still regret not looking into it. So it's a little up in the air. I'd also like to take the opportunity to start traveling as well. I have some future plans to do as much, so if I end up working for Conde Nast, that could be even better. So we will see. First thing I gotta do is start applying to stuff, looking around for jobs I can take that can move me forward. It's going to be difficult to try and find a job to do with writing with my lack of experience but I'm very ready to work my way from the bottom to the top!

So, I have a general idea, just haven't figured out the details yet ^_^


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 14, 2015)

Hammy many have degrees, some have experience and a degree.  What you have few posses, Charisma.  Having been in the position of hiring new people only two questions come to mind when interviewed them.  Do they have the ability to learn the job as no college prepares for any real job and will they play well with others in the company. 


Two types of things you never want to hear when you have just hired someone, they don't know shit can't do shit and will never be able to learn shit.   And then the worst one...The guys a complete asshole. 


You already have the skills that most employers are looking for....You will do well!


----------



## TJ1985 (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrat Hammy!


----------



## Blade (Mar 14, 2015)

Congratulations!:encouragement: 

It may not be over until it is over though. I can remember that after I graduated i would occasionally wake up from dreams about an impending exam in some course i couldn't even remember taking.](*,)


----------



## Aphelion (Mar 14, 2015)

Congratulations!  What a relief that must be! I have yet to enter college (soon enough, soon enough), but I'm sure I'll feel so relieved once I'm finally through it and done with schooling, period. Good luck with your future endeavors!


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 14, 2015)

:champagne::queen: hammmmyyy darlin' .. Congratulations! Ya done good! I am proud of you... Peace.. Jul


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats Hammy! What are you gonna do next (I'm not fishing for "I'm going to Disney World!).


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 14, 2015)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Congrats Hammy! What are you gonna do next (I'm not fishing for "I'm going to Disney World!).




Hey what do you have against Disney World?


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 14, 2015)

Plasticweld - Thanks! yeah, I hope that I can show some level of perseverance. I catch on fairly well. I know I will have to work from the bottom, but that's okay! I'm up for the challenge. Thank you for the confidence and wishes  

TJ - Thank yooooooou ^_^

Blade - Haha, yeah I'm actually always thinking about that. Sometimes I will be thinking of things I have to do and feel like I have homework.. but I DON'T NOW :glee:

Aphelion - Thank you very much! Yes, it is a massive relief. And hey, you do exactly what you need to do or what you feel led to do, but yes it is a great relief to be done with school, unless I choose to go again in the future for any reason ^_^

Firemajic - Thanks Julia! And look at that champagne! WOOP. Thank you for the wishes <3

Pidge - Thank you thank you! (Did the Disney World thing already =p) As far as a job, not exactly sure. Immediately though?? When another beautiful day comes along, and I have the time, I'd like to go to the Sea. Soak it in, let everything bad out. Probably shout and jump around everywhere, maybe have a proper cry haha, then buy myself a milkshake LOL


----------



## joshybo (Mar 14, 2015)

Congratulations, Hammy!!  Now get out there and DESTROY EVERYONE do something special with your life!


----------



## Pluralized (Mar 14, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Hey what do you have against Disney World?


Dude ate his own face not far from there. 


#FloridaBathSalts


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 14, 2015)

As far as job prospects go, I saw an interesting take on it recently.
A prospective employer was asked what he looked for in a potential employee.
His answer was that if he felt that he would be able to work *for* the applicant, that was a huge plus.


----------



## TKent (Mar 14, 2015)

Way to go Hammy!!!


----------



## Schrody (Mar 15, 2015)

Pluralized said:


> Dude ate his own face not far from there.
> 
> 
> #FloridaBathSalts



What?!


----------



## BurntMason84 (Mar 17, 2015)

Pluralized said:


> Dude ate his own face not far from there. #FloridaBathSalts



Yeah... actually ate someone else's face, while naked.  Police had to shoot him four or five times to get him to stop.  Drugs and zombies and Miami... oh my.

ANYWHO, congrats *am_hammy*!  Best of luck with all your future endeavors!  And stay away from bath salts!


----------



## InstituteMan (Mar 17, 2015)

Well done, Hammy!

As the other older codger who has hired people on here, I have to second what Plasticweld has said. With the degree in hand, a willingness to learn and work hard, and your innate charisma (and the important but all too rare ability to get along with people, even people you don't much like), you'll do better than fine. You won't get to better than fine or even just fine right away, of course. Getting professional momentum is hard, but after toiling and feeling like you're not getting anywhere, you will look up and realize that something happened and you actually did get somewhere. 

I hope that you find both success and happiness in your future, and I am confident you will do just that.


----------



## Mr mitchell (Mar 17, 2015)

Well done, Hammy.


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks you guys for the lovely wishes! Means a lot!



InstituteMan said:


> Well done, Hammy!
> 
> As the other older codger who has hired people on here, I have to second what Plasticweld has said. With the degree in hand, a willingness to learn and work hard, and your innate charisma (and the important but all too rare ability to get along with people, even people you don't much like), you'll do better than fine. You won't get to better than fine or even just fine right away, of course. Getting professional momentum is hard, but after toiling and feeling like you're not getting anywhere, you will look up and realize that something happened and you actually did get somewhere.
> 
> I hope that you find both success and happiness in your future, and I am confident you will do just that.



 Thanks IM!

My goodness. It's lovely the amount of support I'm getting. You guys are too much. The confidence is overwhelming, and I feel so encouraged. It means a lot that you all see that kind of stuff in me, even through the great wide interwebs. 

I feel a blush coming on.

The support is greatly appreciated ^_^


----------

